# What are your thoughts on Prozac?



## nicodemus (Jul 6, 2011)

I just started my first prescription today at 20mg. I find all the 'potential' side effects a bit disconcerting, but im willing to give it a shot. Has anyone had success with it?


----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes mate, i`ve had great success with Prozac, i`ve been on a few different ssri`s in the past but Prozac always worked for me, it took the edge off my anxiety and levelled me out more instead of being quite manic, i hope they work as well for you as they have for me, if they don`t work, don`t give up just try something else until you do find something, you have to find what works for you, good luck.


----------



## nicodemus (Jul 6, 2011)

silent but not deadly said:


> Yes mate, i`ve had great success with Prozac, i`ve been on a few different ssri`s in the past but Prozac always worked for me, it took the edge off my anxiety and levelled me out more instead of being quite manic, i hope they work as well for you as they have for me, if they don`t work, don`t give up just try something else until you do find something, you have to find what works for you, good luck.


thanks silent, that gives me some hope. to be honest my biggest concern is the possibility of sexual dysfunction and the like, though the doc says it only happens in 1/3 of the people that have any side effects of the kind, but thats a big number imo. i guess its a risk i take or i stay depressed :|


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Different meds affect people in different ways. Try it out for 4-6 weeks(the amount of time it usually takes for people to see the benefits) unless the side effects get real bad, then def contact your doc right away and sew what he recommends. 

Know that if doesn't work, there are other meds that may be more helpful, even if it is another SSRI. 

Also note that meds aren't magic pills and that they should always be accompanied by a good therapy program where you make it a goal to change.

BTW, you may get more replies if this thread was in the "medication" forum.


----------



## nicodemus (Jul 6, 2011)

Xande said:


> Different meds affect people in different ways. Try it out for 4-6 weeks(the amount of time it usually takes for people to see the benefits) unless the side effects get real bad, then def contact your doc right away and sew what he recommends.
> 
> Know that if doesn't work, there are other meds that may be more helpful, even if it is another SSRI.
> 
> ...


thanks, i wonder if the mods move threads or if i should post another one over there?

i am using medication in conjunction with going to counseling, so yea i definitely agree that medication alone won't magically fix anything.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

nicodemus said:


> thanks, i wonder if the mods move threads or if i should post another one over there?
> 
> i am using medication in conjunction with going to counseling, so yea i definitely agree that medication alone won't magically fix anything.


Not sure if mods move the threads or not. I would just make another thread in the Medication forum and include a note to the mods, saying for them to either combine or to feel free to delete this one if they deem necessary.

You should also take a look in the "treatment reviews" forums where people have posted about their experiences with Prozac. But also remember that just because someone had a certain side effect or if the med didn't work for someone, doesn't mean it won't help you.


----------



## mcpinkerton (Aug 30, 2011)

*stick with it!*

I've been on prozac for about 7 weeks now for anxiety. The first 3-4 weeks were pure hell. Severe insomnia and diarrhea were the worst of the side effects for me. The anxiety also got worse before it got better. I lost a lot of weight because of it and was only sleeping 2-3 hours a night. The doc suggested I take an OTC sleep aid which helped a lot. I take one every night and sleep about 5-7 hours. After week 4 rolled around, I could see light at the end of the tunnel. Eventually, I started to feel good again, more relaxed and confident. I was on 20mg for the first 6 weeks, now bumped to 30. Anxiety is 75% better. No more tightness in the chest and I can deal with problems as they come with a level head. The best advice I got was to hang in there for at least 6 weeks. If prozac doesn't work for you, try another ssri. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## nicodemus (Jul 6, 2011)

will do, thanks so much!


----------



## Kiki89 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been on it for about a year & haven't really seen a difference. The only thing I've noticed is it helps me control my emotions better I guess, like I don't end up crying that much usually it makes me less emotional.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It works great for my mom.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I've tried quite a few different meds for anxiety that didn't work, but a family friend suggested I try Prozac as that was the only one that worked for her anxiety. It's been great for me. It didn't take away all of my anxiety (nothing safe will) but it took the edge off, definitely. I still need Ativan for big things and panic attacks, but for my everyday anxiety it's been the only one that worked. I tried to go up to 30mg after being on 20mg, but it made my depression worse (even though it was developed for depression haha). So I went back down to 20mg and didn't have worsening depression anymore. I've been on 20mg Prozac ever since.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

Ive been on prozac for about two weeks and I'm not sure if its working. At first, i thought it was my saving grace. I felt great for the first two days. But after that ive felt kinda crappy since..apathetic about everything, no sex drive, anxiety is back. My hope is that it will work eventually..


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Potential side effects are more like possible side effects, that only means that ITS POSSIBLE that they MAY occur and happen to you, but its more likely that you will get only a fraction of the possible list of side effects, IF ANY.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Moved to the medication section.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I dunno if its the prozac i started last week or the Paxil i started 6 weeks ago but I have been really hungry the last couple of days
have to eat a lot all the time as im always hungry


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

It made me not want to talk to people. I barely felt anything, definitively not like zoloft which initially "zinged" me.


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Works ok for anxiety, good for OCD


----------

